# HUGE RESULT! Sorry, had to shout it....



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

Hi guys. I just had to say that with Christmas in 2 days and me not even having started wrapping anything, my ahem, womenly visitors due in 2 days also (usually means sick, sick, sick) and my Dad having 2 heart attacks that I have come through it all and sent him home today without a single bout of diarreah!?!?! Now that Dad's okay I only just noticed tonight! I didn't really think about my bowels at all the whole time and usually when I have to go to hospitals I totally freak out and spend the entire time in the loo's! To be honest I'm a little C right now but I suspect that may have something to do with the lack of cigarettes I've been having as Dad is having the same problem and I remember Lisa I think it was mention that she got C when she quit too, but still, I can't believe all this stress is going on in my life and no D


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Oh I am so glad for you Amy, that you were able to get through all that stress IBS-free... and I am also glad that your dad's OK and doing better too....This was a pretty good test - I know I was in IBS overdrive when anything like that would happen to me. Just remember to take care of yourself too, now that your dad is better, and with the holidays coming - don't overdo things, or push yourself too hard. Be gentle with yourself.


----------



## 18204 (Oct 10, 2005)

That's GREAT Amy!I can't think of a better Christmas Present.


----------



## 20250 (Jul 14, 2005)

Amy, how are the tapes working for you? And what day are you on? Thanks, Dudette


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hey Brett - I just mailed something for you today!!!







You probably saw Amy's other post on how she is doing! But I will post it for others here as well since it is such good news - we have to share!







---Posted Jan 3, 2006 by Screamer - Amy:"I've been doing Mike's hypno and am on about day 63 (I know as soon as I look at my timetable, just never off the top of my head) and it's really doing wonders! I can wait in a queue, I can go out for dinner (yes I still worry a little but I can go and mostly enjoy it and don't need the loo), I can do the groceries and most of all I can be in the car and I hardly think about being in it anymore! I highly recommend giving it a go. My D was SOOO bad, most days I wanted to die. Now, I'm not perfect, but boy am I improved."---YAY!!!


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

Ooops, sorry guys, totally missed this one! In between Christmas, Dad, quitting smoking, the car and all it's extra's, New Years and finding out I'm going to be an Aunty again things have been mad around here (oh plus summer holidays so all the kids are here 24/7).Thanks for pasting that here Marilyn, yep I am doing well. I've been a little C but I'm not sure if that's the hypno working (I remember reading somewhere it could swing you the opposite way for a bit before things settled down) or if it's the smoking but either way I wasn't having very much D anymore before I quit. I'm still suffering pain but I know that that's the hardest to get rid and I don't think it's quite as bad as it used to be. Brett, I highly recommend giving the hypno a try! If nothing else it will give you an amazing nights sleep (jokes!!! It's great!). Good luck and let me know if you decide to try it


----------



## 20250 (Jul 14, 2005)

Thanks for responding Amy and I am so glad you are having a turn a round. I asked somewhere yesterday if you have been able to get off any meds, or what meds are you now on, but I can't find it to see if you responded.







So if you read this, I'm just curious if you were able to get off of any meds or supplements because the success of these tapes.Thanks and I'm sooo happy for you. You deserve this after all the bad things you've endured lately.Brett


----------



## 20250 (Jul 14, 2005)

OOPs, Thanks Marilyn. I'll check that now, also e mailed my doc and waiting for a reply from him. Had a big mac attack yesterday, I guess it was too much grease and the fiber couldn't bulk it up fast enough. Ouch, my achy breaky belly!ThanksBrett


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

Brett, I pretty much went off everything I was taking when I started the program as I had big doubts any of it was doing anything anyway (and no, sorry I didn't see your other post). So I haven't taken anything much except the odd buscopan or panadiene forte (but it's for other pain, nothing to do with my IBS and it's only about 1/2 a pill at a time and no more than a few times a month). Funny I think I jinxed myself. After telling everyone how great I feel I had a massive tummy cramp and ended up in the loo. No D though (still!) just a lot of pain, but I'm not sure it was my IBS acting up cause I haven't had pain like this in a while. It's weird and very different to my usual IBS pain. Thinking it might be hormone related.Awww Brett, sorry to hear about the mac attack woes! I actually had some maca's the other night and didn't have a problem with it for once. It was only a single burger though and it was one of the low fat one's, don't know if that made a difference. Hope you feel better from it soon!


----------



## 20250 (Jul 14, 2005)

Thanks Amy, That's what I was hoping to hear. I don't really believe in most the supplements that are going around. If they really worked we wouldn't have any IBSers. But I too got caught up in the hype when I first started coming here. Heck, I have 3 different supplements sitting here unopened thinking "this is gonna cure me", or that is gonna cure me.







I'll stop rambling now, Quit jinxing yourself, and it's good to hear something is helping you.







Brett


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Brett and Amy,Don't worry about jinxing yourself at all - I tried to question what "caused" my IBS attacks after eating, and it came down to crackers and water, and still had probs. After seeing Supersize Me movie, I quit McD's, but the other day, I had to get something fast for my daughter, so we did have one (this is my first in years) and I had no repercussions - but again, it was only the single.Don't worry about setbacks - you know a lot of the time, it is just regular digestive stuff, hormone things, etc. that everyone gets from time to time, sometimes it IS the IBS that is still lingering, and the swing from D to C can be from the body adjusting. Mike has said that many folks sort of do this as the body regulates things. But you know, we can blame the attacks on all sorts of things and try to avoid this food or that, and after a while it is so overwhelming!So just go along and listen - some people improve like a straight arrow - better and better - others do a zig-zag - like myself- a bit better, then back to IBS, then a little bit better still, then back - but usually the "back" is not as bad as your initial state. I do know that every once in a while, I will have a bad IBS attack - it only lasts a while compared to hours on end - but when I have one, it is like, whoa, I forgot how I used to be like this all the time... So don't be discouraged, either of you.Amy, you have had a lot of things going on, what with your dad, the smoking, and hormones things - that is a lot on your plate, hon, so don't worry too much - you will get there because you have shown already that you did it once, you can do it again and again.Yep, Brett - I had boxes of stuff in my shelves too - and none of them helped me. I do know they help some people - and I wonder if why they do - for some it may be an actual physical change, for others it may be that the IBS waxes and wanes and when they took whatever it happened to coincide with that - or it could be the placebo effect too.But some supplements and fiber, etc. do help folks - and then too, you wonder if what they have is true IBS.I think when most people have exhausted everything else and are at the end of their rope, then they do the hypno. That seems to be the pattern for most of us - myself included, except that I didn't know of it until I WAS at the end of my rope! LOLBut I always say, whatever works for you, go for it... there is no cure - only coping tools.And Brett - I am not on any meds for IBS after doing the hypno - a few times I have taken an Imodium now and then over the course of the years, but not often - usually if I ate out or something and it was greasy or something, but that is more for digestive, than the IBS thing. But if you are on meds now, continue to take them - as Mike says - no need to suffer needlessly if they help you. You will know as you progress along, if you can cut back or eliminate them...Let me know when you get your program Brett - I am curious to see how long it takes!


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

Yep, make sure you keep us updated Brett and good luck! I'm so over my useless box! I have an entire stove rangehood full of useless supps and meds! I try to throw them out but it seems such a waste, and I too have a few jars of unopened stuff! Good luck Brett







Marilyn, yes, there is a lot going on in my life at the moment and I've still yet to have my appointment with my specialist in a few weeks to make sure my wiring is right. I also suspect that my hormones are a little out of whack and need to see my GP about that (just have to wait until I've saved up the money to get there-lol). I'm not disheartened at all. I know that sometimes I will still get sick (it may not even be the IBS! Like I said it didn't really feel like it was my IBS) from time to time but that's life


----------



## 20250 (Jul 14, 2005)

Funny that you mention that Marilyn, because the fibercon has made a big difference in my gut. Maybe I'm not a true IBSer? I would like to not have to take the xanax, I don't think they do much except make me tired, still, but my family says I am more enjoyable to have around,







? Much calmer person. Thanks for all the back and forth support, and Amy, please keep us/me updated on your progress.Oh, can I ask, when I get the tapes, do I listen to the whole tape everynight, or is there like a day one, day two, etc...? And it doesn't matter if you are awake or not, right?


----------



## 20250 (Jul 14, 2005)

We could put all our stuff together and open our own IBS store,LOL


----------



## tltrull (Nov 12, 2005)

Hey Brett, the Xanax works for you? I tried it and....well...NOTHING. I believe it was .5mg(orange pills), maybe I need a higher dose? I also tried Ativan(.5mg I think), but 1 was not enough, and 2 was too much and they dont come in a in between dosage like Xanax does in .25mg intervals, only in .5mg intervals(too small to cut)...UGH.I am the poster child for anxiety!I wanted something that I could take once a day, so Matusow put me on Lexapro, but it gave me more D!


----------



## 20250 (Jul 14, 2005)

Doc wanted to give me .50 pills and said no because I don't like taking drugs, so he gave me the Kiddie version, .25 and I only take them 2 at a time in the morning to calm me down for work. I can't say they help or not, I know they help keep me mellow. I have taken more in one day on really bad days and they did help stop my D, I think, Maybe there was no D left in me LOL.Never had the ativan, but Dr. Golden put me on lexipro 2 years ago and it gave me D too. I hate drugs. There just a cover most of the time.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

"We could put all our stuff together and open our own IBS store,LOL"Someone already has - Heather's site!Anyway, there are three sessions CDs - each has 2 tracks of about 1/2 hour. The first CD has track one introduction, where Mike explains about IBS, symptoms, how hypnotherapy can help, and other info. Then track 2 of CD 1 has the very first session. The first day you listen to the whole CD 1 - both the intro then do the session, then the following days you will listen to track 2 (session 1 ) for a specified amount of days, move onto CD Two, Track 1, which has session 2, and so on. The schedule has been scientifically worked out, and is in the CD folder and also just inside the front cover of the booklet- you can make a zerox/scan copy of it if you wish also.Not as complicated as it sounds! LOL Also the 4th CD is the IBS Companion, which explains IBS to your family. That's the one I cried when I listened~You can sleep through the whole thing and the sessions still get through. Don't dwell too much on what and how he says stuff - I did because I have an over analytic mind - and it just slowed me down. Once I just listened - and at times fell asleep - things started happening. In fact, I now go under and "wake up" as he counts up - but sometimes it would be a few seconds after - sometimes I would sleep through. But you will wake up if you have to do so - never a problem there. Lots of this is answered in the booklet and also on the FAQ of the ibscds.com website, as well as the FAQ on this forum - and of course, we are all here to help.The thing is, tho, sometimes it is better just to dive in and listen and not compare with others progress or even read all of what others experienced - because the program was designed that way - to make the journey in our time and pace and with our own needs in mind. When other folks like myself have other things going on - health issues other than IBS, family stress, etc. these areas are dealt with before the IBS symptoms - and for others the IBS stuff gets tackled first - so it's hard sometimes to really to compare to your own situation.Since the program does address panic and anxiety as it relates to IBS, there may be a change in how you handle other stressors in life and your general well-being. Mike has incorporated that into the processes. Robby had mentioned that his wife had noticed changes in him before he himself noticed - so who knows - perhaps for you too Brett, the meds could be adjusted or reconsidered. Since Xanax, I believe, is taken episodically or profolactically - that is to prevent a possible panic/anx attack, you may see the need go down after a bit - let's hope so!If you have to continue on the fibercon, and it helps, then do so - you will know if you need to or not - but take or do whatever it takes to feel better - this is a complementary therapy, meant to be used with whatever else you find helpful. For some they continue on, but others find they can eliminate other things and the hypno does it for them - and every combination .Some IBSers do benefit from fibercon - and there are also individuals who have functional constipation, so what's in a label or name? Just as long as anything serious has been ruled out - the IBS diagnosis is what is given.Well, good luck - and if you have any questions once the program arrives, let us know! Happy to help out!


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

tltrull - my daughter uses a pill splitter- we got it at Walgreen's - and it works pretty well - tho it can be tricky with the smaller pills.


----------



## tltrull (Nov 12, 2005)

> quote:Originally posted by cookies4marilyn:tltrull - my daughter uses a pill splitter- we got it at Walgreen's - and it works pretty well - tho it can be tricky with the smaller pills.


They can be good for most pills, but since these are small(smaller than your average birth contorl pill) and not scored(to allow even cutting), it makes it difficult to do.


----------

